# Arrow and bow set-up question



## farm7729 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do yall leave your arrows full length or cut them down or does it matter?  Then do yall set the bow up with everything level or do you actually paper tune it with a shaft the same weight as your fishing arrows?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Apr 25, 2011)

Leave em full length. It gives ya more penetration for the deeper fish. I dont paper tune my bowfishing setups....I just get out on the lake and shoot it a few times and make sure its flying halfway decent. As long as its not trailing way up, down, left, or right, you should be ok


----------



## farm7729 (Apr 25, 2011)

What about poundage recommendations? I have mine set somewhere in the 30s if i had to guess and had a fish last night where the point didnt penetrate all the way through. Thinking about turning it up but dont want it sticking too far in the bank on misses


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Apr 25, 2011)

I have mine set in the 40 lb range. I have a recurve and an OLD browning compound that has virtually NO let-off. For some of the closer shots i dont draw back all the way, but for deeper or farther shots i come to full draw.  I have had a few that pull off but usually if the point goes through one side of the fish its enough to get em in the boat. 
Its really something that you have to figure out what works for your style of shootin'  For me 40lbs works good.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 3, 2011)

i have been shooting 32 lbs for a while now and its doing fine.... only problems i have is on big catfish or carp


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 5, 2011)

I shoot an old ben pearson 7070 recurve.  I pull it all the way back everytime.  The lake i shoot in has a soft bottom and the arrows are easy to pull out most of the time.  It will bust the arrow if i hit a big solid rock though. I would bump it up to 40lbs if i were you though.  Gar can be tough to penetrate


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (May 5, 2011)

i shoot a 40 pound recurve and i dont pull it all the way back unless it is a big fish......30-60 pounds.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 6, 2011)

Ive had my arrows bounce out of gar pulling 55lbs.  I must have bad luck with them.


----------

